# Dynamic Tuner Allocation (Roamio) and Netflix HTML 5 app!



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369860662371287040Nice bonus for Mini users!


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

But not for all of us who have premieres, and have been waiting on dynamic tuner allocation. I now have even more serious doubts that Tivo will ever release it for Premieres.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Her twitter feed indicates this is coming for Premieres.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, but there have been such promises in the past also. Still haven't seen it. And as mentioned elsewhere, just because they mention it does not mean that it will ever be released. There are plenty of examples of this with Tivo.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

If Margret tweets about it and Jason Nealis at RCN confirms its coming in September to their MSO boxes, I would think that the certainty of DTA coming to 4-Tuner Premiere's is near 100% (and soon)...


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

.... so is Amazon Prime not all that far away .... or am I asking too much


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When they accidentally enabled Netflix a couple weeks ago there was also an Amazon Prime icon in the list. It didn't work but it might indicate that they're working on it.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> When they accidentally enabled Netflix a couple weeks ago there was also an Amazon Prime icon in the list. It didn't work but it might indicate that they're working on it.


It was actually just an Amazon Instant Video app. I'm not really sure whether or not Amazon has a special icon for Prime.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-08/tivo-mini-now-streaming-netflix-amazon-next/


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Is the mini going to have HTML5 support? Or does it already?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Has anyone figured out the voodoo DTA uses? I can only toggle between 5 tuners and I haven't used the Mini since early this morning. I get it back by rebooting though. Does it hang onto the tuner until needed for a recording? (I'd get that logic if it does, just wanted to confirm.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is the Mini still streaming live TV? If so try pressing the TiVo button on the Mini to get it into the menus and see if that releases the tuner. They may have increased the timeout period.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Is the Mini still streaming live TV? If so try pressing the TiVo button on the Mini to get it into the menus and see if that releases the tuner. They may have increased the timeout period.


Nope I always hit the Tivo button before shutting the TV off, out of habit.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

So, what would happen in this scenario. 

Roamio w/ 6 tuners and 4 minis... all 4 minis are currently streaming live tv and two shows are being recorded (so all 6 tuners are in use). A third show is schedule to record.... Does it switch off one of the mini streams to record or do you miss that recording?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think anyone has reported that yet. I plan to test that scenario as soon as I get my Roamio Pro. I'd like to know if the Mini user gets the option to cancel the recording, like you do when you're watching live TV on the main box, or if they simply get booted out, or if the recording gets missed.


----------

